
Aurous: Free Music, Whenever, Wherever - antr
https://aurous.me/
======
wayclever
Free music? Before you make such a claim, you might get in touch with the
record labels that have exclusive rights to these songs you say are free. Have
you signed deals with Universal? WB? Sony?

------
mailslut
It seems to be a wrapper around youtube

